# A good tree stand for a kid ?



## N GA beagler (Nov 20, 2006)

Anyone know of a good tree stand you would reccomend for a kid, my son is ready to get off the ground, and my old summit cougar claw is way to heavy for him. Do they make a good lite climbing stand for youth?


----------



## Branchminnow (Nov 20, 2006)

N GA beagler said:


> Anyone know of a good tree stand you would reccomend for a kid, my son is ready to get off the ground, and my old summit cougar claw is way to heavy for him. Do they make a good lite climbing stand for youth?



I do not have a link but Jim Thompson started a thread the other day about "Tomcat treestands" and if they still make them if it was my son , Id start him in it, its light simple to put in the tree and very safe, there is not hardly a way that he can fall out of it.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Nov 21, 2006)

I'll prob start my boy out with the lone wolf sit n climb...at 17 lbs, no welds to worry about either...and replace the bands every 7 or so years and he can use it the rest of his life...


----------



## firebiker (Nov 21, 2006)

*you did not say how old ? but you did say kid.
if it was my son, I would put him in a good 12ft or 15 ft ladder stand, one that I personally put up.
I would watch him climb in and lock in, then have him wait till I arrive after the hunt to decend also.
I would not put him in a climber until around the age 18 or older, but hey thats my safe opinion *


----------



## Uncle T (Nov 21, 2006)

*Branchminnow is right for a change...*

Branchminnow sold us an old tomcat for my youngest son and we fight over who gets to use it.  It is the safest deer stand I've ever seen, is very lite and comfortable.

http://www.treeclimber.com/tomcat1.htm

Here's two he shot from his stand Saturday:


----------



## Branchminnow (Nov 21, 2006)

Tell those boys Im proud of their shootin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## N GA beagler (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks for the info I will check out the tomcat 

firebiker he has been using a ladder stand already, the ladder stand is nice but we are wanting something we can move around easier.

Thanks for info anymore would be appreciated


----------



## merc123 (Nov 22, 2006)

A new summit viper is only 20 lbs.


----------



## syates32 (Dec 11, 2006)

which one for a kid the Tomcat I or Tomcat II?


----------



## Whit (Dec 12, 2006)

The only difference I'm aware of between TC1 and TC2 is that the TC2 has a slide-out seat that allows you to face away from the tree.  I have a TC2 and never use that slide-out seat.  It never felt safe to me, especially since I often doze.  It's a great place to lock in a gun while climbing.  For a kid, though, I'd be inclined to stick with the TC1.  That way he doesnt have the option to sit facing away from the tree.  It's all about safety, and making sure the kids arent tempted to try something risky would be high on my priority list.


----------



## 3ringer (Dec 12, 2006)

I bought a Tomcat 1 this year. Out of all of the stands I have used, it is the easiest to climb and tote in the woods. The tc 1 is for gun hunting only, because you are facing the tree.


----------



## 257 roberts (Dec 15, 2006)

What Firebiker said.


----------



## edge (Dec 18, 2006)

*Stands*

I agree with firebiker...
By the time you unhook the climber from a tree and move both pieces, you should be able to unhook a lightweight ladder stand and move it to another tree...especially if there are the two of you. Just my two cents...Climbers scare me...I've come close to falling or having the stand fall several times, and I've been using them for quite a few years...a youngster, who is usually not as careful as an experienced adult, may have similar trouble...(I hope not)
For me, it is more convenient, quieter, and safer to climb up in a ladder...and easier and quicker to get down when you need to....but to each his own....Always have him wear that safety belt though, even while climbing.....
I feel safer with my kids in a ladder stand....with arm rests, shooting rail, and safety belt.

Good luck and be safe.


----------



## StikR (Dec 20, 2006)

Summit used to make a mini Viper.  Is it still around?


----------



## cj03ram (Dec 21, 2006)

i have a tomcat and i absolutely love it!! it is a good stand even for small diameter trees and is still stable. i am not a big guy though, about 130 and it i can get in some small trees with it and be stable. it is light too


----------



## jf031006 (Dec 24, 2006)

First deer I ever shot with a bow was out of a tomcat 1 when I was 16. Not easy to use with a bow, but its the best gun stand to learn with, safe and simple.


----------

